# Ceramic Heater



## Scottps

Last weekend we camped up in Big Bear here in southern California. It was beautiful up there but it was to our surprise it dipped into the high 30s at night, especially being August. The DW and I are very light sleepers so we try not to use the camper heater while sleeping because it’ll keep us awake. I did a search here and found several of you like using ceramic heaters. So my question is for the members who use ceramic heaters, is there a brand or type you prefer? And of course I’m looking for one that’s as quite as possible.


----------



## duggy

We use a ceramic heater, and it keeps the trailer comfortable with no trouble. My only issue is the noise. To maintain temperature, ours cycles on for about 30 seconds, every three minutes. A fellow camper got an oil filled heater, which is silent. I don't know what they cost, but I am going to look into that option.

Doug


----------



## jake's outback

Scottps said:


> Last weekend we camped up in Big Bear here in southern California. It was beautiful up there but it was to our surprise it dipped into the high 30s at night, especially being August. The DW and I are very light sleepers so we try not to use the camper heater while sleeping because it'll keep us awake. I did a search here and found several of you like using ceramic heaters. So my question is for the members who use ceramic heaters, is there a brand or type you prefer? And of course I'm looking for one that's as quite as possible.


Here is my thoughts on this, since you are light sleepers the oiled filled sounds like a real viable option to keep the TT warmer. My personal preference is cool TT and I would consider the use of a heated mattress pad coupled with an electric blanket. Nice and quiet... Then the programmable thermostat will kick in and warm the trailer as your wake up call, so you get to mod the trailer as well as buy new things.

PS:You can even prewarm the sheets on a cool night!
Pat


----------



## Ghosty

Ceramic heaters are great ... when I had my 23RS I only needed one .. now that i have grown slightly i use two pretty good size ones -- they draw ALLOT of power so you may have to keep an eye on the breakers (ie dont plug them all into the same breaker) ... but I would rather use someone elses electricity to keep my trailer comfortable then to use my own propane ... a heater is a heater is a heater --- the only thing that makes some of the expensive is features ... now of course the best time to buy these is in Spring when Lowes and HD drops them down to about 10% of their MSRP to get them off the shelf...

Of the two that I use -- one is a pretty powerful yet with a simply dial type thermostat .. the other ocillates and has a digital thermostat and three speeds...

regardless of what you get -- it will pay for itself in propane savings in no time at all ...

One thing though -- the ceramic heaters are great but does have their limits so every now and then our main heater will kick in and blast the heckout of the trailer


----------



## duggy

jake said:


> Here is my thoughts on this, since you are light sleepers the oiled filled sounds like a real viable option to keep the TT warmer. My personal preference is cool TT and I would consider the use of a heated mattress pad coupled with an electric blanket. Nice and quiet... Then the programmable thermostat will kick in and warm the trailer as your wake up call, so you get to mod the trailer as well as buy new things.
> 
> PS:You can even prewarm the sheets on a cool night!
> Pat


X2 on the electric blanket. We had one on our hybrid trailer. We actually put it under the fitted sheet, and used it as a bed warmer. I was concerned about sleeping on top of the blanket and damaging it, but two seasons didn't hurt it, and I couldn't find anywhere in the owners manual where they said not to. Now we have a King Size electric blanket under the sheets of our 250RS. So nice to crawl into.

Doug


----------



## outback loft

I use one of these. The legs actually come off and it can be wall mounted. I have it centrally located in my trailer and it comes in handy for the colder nights.

TheDometic heat pump/ac that I have works great, but only can be used down to about 30 degrees. The unit will freeze up after that.


----------



## gzaleski

We use an electric matress pad and a small heater in the hauler side of the camper.


----------



## KTMRacer

We use the pelonis (sp?) ceramic heater. They are available in two sizes, one has a 600 and 1200W setting, the other 1000 and 1500W setting. the bigger one can also be set to oscillate. They are reasonably quite, and we are quite happy with them. They are also reasonably small and easy to store. CW and Wallmart carry them.


----------



## Scottps

jake said:


> Last weekend we camped up in Big Bear here in southern California. It was beautiful up there but it was to our surprise it dipped into the high 30s at night, especially being August. The DW and I are very light sleepers so we try not to use the camper heater while sleeping because it&#146;ll keep us awake. I did a search here and found several of you like using ceramic heaters. So my question is for the members who use ceramic heaters, is there a brand or type you prefer? And of course I&#146;m looking for one that&#146;s as quite as possible.


Here is my thoughts on this, since you are light sleepers the oiled filled sounds like a real viable option to keep the TT warmer. My personal preference is cool TT and I would consider the use of a heated mattress pad coupled with an electric blanket. Nice and quiet... Then the programmable thermostat will kick in and warm the trailer as your wake up call, so you get to mod the trailer as well as buy new things.

PS:You can even prewarm the sheets on a cool night!
Pat
[/quote]

Now that you mentioned the Oil heaters that may be the way to go for quietness. I prefer it to be on the cool side myself, but for me there&#146;s a fine line between cool and cold. I may look it to the heated blankets as well.

So that I don't discount the ceramic heaters I may pick up one to see how loud they are.

I have till next month to decide, we have another trip planned up in Big Bear again and I know it can drop down into the teens in October

I&#146;ve been trailering it for ten years now and before that was tents with no heaters at all, I look back and think how did I do it.

Thanks for all the reply&#146;s


----------



## Scottps

outback loft said:


> I use one of these. The legs actually come off and it can be wall mounted. I have it centrally located in my trailer and it comes in handy for the colder nights.
> 
> TheDometic heat pump/ac that I have works great, but only can be used down to about 30 degrees. The unit will freeze up after that.


Is it a Ceramic or Oil heater?


----------



## outback loft

Scottps said:


> I use one of these. The legs actually come off and it can be wall mounted. I have it centrally located in my trailer and it comes in handy for the colder nights.
> 
> TheDometic heat pump/ac that I have works great, but only can be used down to about 30 degrees. The unit will freeze up after that.


Is it a Ceramic or Oil heater?
[/quote]

It isn't ceramic, and it isn't oil. I am not sure what the heating element is. I prefer this because unlike the ceramic heaters it stays warm after it reaches temperature and you don't get the hot and cold blasts when the heat turns on and off. I like the consistent feel of the heat as opposed to forced hot air, like the built in heater and the heat pump unit.


----------



## Scottps

outback loft said:


> I use one of these. The legs actually come off and it can be wall mounted. I have it centrally located in my trailer and it comes in handy for the colder nights.
> 
> TheDometic heat pump/ac that I have works great, but only can be used down to about 30 degrees. The unit will freeze up after that.


Is it a Ceramic or Oil heater?
[/quote]

It isn't ceramic, and it isn't oil. I am not sure what the heating element is. I prefer this because unlike the ceramic heaters it stays warm after it reaches temperature and you don't get the hot and cold blasts when the heat turns on and off. I like the consistent feel of the heat as opposed to forced hot air, like the built in heater and the heat pump unit.
[/quote]

Interesting, who makes it and what model is yours?


----------



## outback loft

Scottps said:


> I use one of these. The legs actually come off and it can be wall mounted. I have it centrally located in my trailer and it comes in handy for the colder nights.
> 
> TheDometic heat pump/ac that I have works great, but only can be used down to about 30 degrees. The unit will freeze up after that.


Is it a Ceramic or Oil heater?
[/quote]

It isn't ceramic, and it isn't oil. I am not sure what the heating element is. I prefer this because unlike the ceramic heaters it stays warm after it reaches temperature and you don't get the hot and cold blasts when the heat turns on and off. I like the consistent feel of the heat as opposed to forced hot air, like the built in heater and the heat pump unit.
[/quote]

Interesting, who makes it and what model is yours?
[/quote]

I think it is made by Delonghi. I have seen them made by other manufacturers as well.


----------



## CdnOutback

Our Outback has an electric fireplace and it is thermostatically controlled. It heats the TT up really nicely.


----------



## hautevue

That space heater is a DeLonghi:

DeLonghi HHP1500 Radiator Heater with Wall Mount Bracket is how the stuff reads. Costs run in the $75 - $95 range plus shipping.

Seems to have two power settings--1000w and 1500w.

I Googled it and there are a lot of sellers that popped up.


----------



## FLYakman

jake said:


> Last weekend we camped up in Big Bear here in southern California. It was beautiful up there but it was to our surprise it dipped into the high 30s at night, especially being August. The DW and I are very light sleepers so we try not to use the camper heater while sleeping because it'll keep us awake. I did a search here and found several of you like using ceramic heaters. So my question is for the members who use ceramic heaters, is there a brand or type you prefer? And of course I'm looking for one that's as quite as possible.


Here is my thoughts on this, since you are light sleepers the oiled filled sounds like a real viable option to keep the TT warmer. My personal preference is cool TT and I would consider the use of a heated mattress pad coupled with an electric blanket. Nice and quiet... Then the programmable thermostat will kick in and warm the trailer as your wake up call, so you get to mod the trailer as well as buy new things.

PS:You can even prewarm the sheets on a cool night!
Pat
[/quote]

I like that idea of the electric blanket!!!!


----------



## therink

Here is what I do: bought a $15 little ceramic heater at WM. I place the heater on or near the stove, directly below the air cond ceiling air intake, set heater to desired temp, then manually turn on the air cond fan (not compressor). The ac fan then distributes Tue warm air from heater throughout the trailer. This world well in our fiver and circulates the air consistently. It takes awhile to warm up but maintains pretty well. I'll fire up the furnace in the morning if needed for a quick warmup.


----------



## therink

Here is what I do: bought a $15 little ceramic heater at WM. I place the heater on or near the stove, directly below the air cond ceiling air intake, set heater to desired temp, then manually turn on the air cond fan (not compressor). The ac fan then distributes the warm air from heater throughout the trailer. This works well in our fiver and circulates the air consistently. It takes awhile to warm up but maintains pretty well. I'll fire up the furnace in the morning if needed for a quick warmup.


----------



## deanintemp

The air conditioning unit on my ex-coleman pop-up camper had a heater element in it that I used more often then the little furnace. This unit was 1500 watts and did a great job maintaining a comfortable temperature. Sure do wish I had this option in this unit!


----------



## booze123

We are very light sleepers and use the ceramic heaters. However, it doesn't matter whether it's cool or hot at night, we always run the fan only on the AC to provide some ambient constant white noise and we sleep great. Can't hear the crickets, wind, wife breathing, etc.


----------



## Scottps

Well I ended up getting one of these, http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/bedandbath/heatershumidifiers/heaters/PRD~521892/Soleus+Air+Micathermic+Flat+Panel+Heater.jsp

Got it for $83 shipped! What I like is it comes with a remote, so no getting out of bed to change the temp! Kohl's also has a no ending return policy. Can't beat that. I'll let you know how it worked after we go up to Big Bear at the end of next month.

Thanks everyone for your input


----------



## duggy

Here's another thought to consider. This past weekend, we tried to use two electric blankets, as well as the 1500 watt ceramic heater. That's more than the 15 amp breaker can handle. I had been looking at a 500 watt oil filled heater, but decided to save my money and just use the ceramic heater that I already have. Now after burning almost a tank of propane in two nights, I'm thinking the 500 watt heater and two electric blankets might be the better solution. 
That or leave our DS at home, so we don't need the second blanket









Doug


----------

